# hunting rifle



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey guys,

just needed some opinions on a gun. opening day of gun season i have decided to give my doe tag to my friend (who happens to be a girl) she has been wanting to get in the outdoors and experience what i talk about 24/7. i have two guns she could use. i have a rem. 700 in 243. and a tikka in 308. the tikka kicks a little bit more than the 700. im just wondering if it will be to much for her? i dont want her to be gun shy and develop a twitch when she shoots. i was leaning towards the 243. but with the 308. if she makes a bad shot there will be a little more room for error because of the knockdown vs. the knockdown of the 243. just wanting sum opinions. she will be shooting the gun this weekend to get use to it.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

To start what kind of country are you hunting???? If it is brushy and short range shots are the norm, go with the 243. If your hunting big fields or food plots go with the 308 and put a nice thick recoil pad on it. If you go with the 308, and she starts flinching, scale down to the 243 and tell her to keep the shots within 150 yards.

Thats my :2cents:


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

What kind of woman is she? Does she drink latte' at the coffee shop and get her nails done every week? Or does she throw hay bails around all day....That should answer your questions...Which one is more comfortable...let her shoot both...get her input...

FYI...my wife drinks the $4.00 latte' at coffe shops and get her nails done...however...she has no problem with a 12 guage because it fits her and is comfortable to handle...she doesn't like my 20 guage because it's clumbsy.... she isn't interested in rifles because she can't buy trendy cloths to wear with it...however...she likes to shop...and because we go to the Rod & Gun club where evryone buys shooting apparrel she get to go shopping for more cloths for me and her.... Thats the part she likes...

My dad...his favorite part of deer hunting is going to the range and siting in the rifles...and playing cards at the cabin...he has passed on every buck for the past twenty years...everyone has different reasons why they like to hunt. Don't assume her desire to get out doors is the same as your passion for hunting...Maybe she just wants to spend time with you....

Let her have fun...


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'm in college and I shoot regularly. Thus, about 2 weeks into dating a girl, she generally finds out about me shooting and wants to try it. An hour or two at the range makes a great date.

Here's my suggestion...go to a range (or wherever it is you practice), and let her shoot both. If you've got a .22 or other smallbore rifle, let her start out on that (not because she's a woman, but because she hasn't shot a rifle before). When you step up to a larger caliber, start off with a semiautomatic. The recoil on those is always much, much lighter.

The important thing is not to base the cartridge on the shooter. Anyone can shoot any cartridge with the right technique. I weigh maybe 140 pounds with a really light build, but I've got no problem shooting a .308 bolt-action, 12-gauge pump, or .44 Magnum revolver all day long because I know how to arrange my body around the gun. I don't use thick recoil pads or anything (my shotgun, in fact, has no recoil pad at all). I just practice often enough with the correct stance. Even after 50 or 60 shells on the shotgun, my shoulder isn't even red.

If she is really, _really_ lightly-built and has a hard time managing recoil, though, I'd think about a scope with a longer eye relief. A bipod, too, can help. But I'll keep coming back to technique, technique, and above all else, _technique_.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Between the 2 that you mentioned I would go with the 243, kicks less and it will do the job on a deer very nicely. My only other question would be, where are you living? If you are in ND she cannot use your tag to shoot a deer. Not sure how many states allow this, I'm sure there are some that do.

huntin1


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

she isnt a really frilly girl, shes more of a country girl that is use to work and so fourth. shes not real small, but not big either, kinda medium build, maybe about...135-140? sumwere along in that range.


----------

